# OMG I need these Animal Crossing Earrings in my life!!! :D



## Carlasaurus (Sep 20, 2014)

Super cute Stuff!!

I am definitely buying the Isabelle ones ^_^

Have you guys seen any other cute ACNL stuff??


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 20, 2014)

Those old toys.
They remind me so much of the Hamtaro stuff I used to collect when I was young. (Yes, I'm a dude who likes Hamtaro....blaaaah)
Too bad they're rare.


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 20, 2014)

I have a hamtaro alarm clock! 

These earrings though! 

I had a cool idea, I'm gonna ask this seller to make me some custom earrings of my AC character!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GrahamCrackersCrafts

hmm for some reason the previous link didn't work for me hehe


----------



## Melgogs (Sep 20, 2014)

Aaaaw the leaf ones are sooo cute! I never buy from etsy though, usually too expensive for me x__x


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 20, 2014)

yeah some stuff on Etsy is kinda pricey :c

But considering these are handmade, i think the prices are good

Also, I was reading his reviews and some lady said he sent her a free extra pair of earrings hehe

i just bought the Isabelle ones and now I think im gonna get the leafs too! you convinced me haha


----------



## ClaudiaDonovan (Sep 20, 2014)

My friend got me a custom pair of earring from here for my birthday, they're AMAZING and pretty inexpensive


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 20, 2014)

oh really?? which ones??

i was thinking of asking him to make my ac character! I wonder if he would


----------



## SharJoY (Sep 21, 2014)

Hmmm, they could be violating copyright laws.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 21, 2014)

Carlasaurus said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/GrahamCrackersCrafts
> 
> hmm for some reason the previous link didn't work for me hehe


They look so cool....
But I'm a guy....oops...


----------



## Dork (Sep 21, 2014)

aaH those are so cute ;-;
i want the 1-up, super star, donut, isabelle and leaf ones ;o; 
#2broke4anything


----------



## Pirate (Sep 21, 2014)

Aw, they're cute. Too bad they don't come as clip ons. I don't have my ears pierced so I always buy clip on earrings.


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 22, 2014)

ahhh I sent a message to the seller and he's going to make my AC character!! I'm gonna get BunnyHood earring >.<

haha I can't wait >.<


----------



## Kaboombo (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 23, 2014)

He's going to send me a picture as soon as they're done! I'll show you guys ^_^


----------



## Debra (Sep 23, 2014)

Too cute, especially those moneybags >w<

@OP Can't wait to see the result either. I'll be lurking


----------



## candiedapples (Sep 23, 2014)

Fangamer has some awesome stuff if you dig a little, like jewelry, t-shirts, pins, and socks patterned after the town grass!


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 24, 2014)

OK so I saw these 3DS Charms and decided I wanted my New Leaf Character as one of these! It is on its way to me and I will post a picture as soon as I get it!

Ahhhhhh! I'm so excited >.>


----------



## Nyxia (Sep 24, 2014)

I have some animal crossing earrings! They are unbelievably cute! You can also get little notecards from Etsy with the Animal Crossing stationary patterns on them c:


----------



## starlark (Sep 24, 2014)

I saw these Julian pouches a while back, and while they're pricey, they're adorable. I'll definitely purchase one to put my makeup/pencils in haha~


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 25, 2014)

omg guys.... my charm got here today.... are you ready for this!?

Cause I don't think you're ready >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



That's my character!! haha even though you can just look at my coffee addicted character on my avatar >.>

I am so happy with it!! <33


----------



## Debra (Sep 25, 2014)

That's amazing ~!

and quickly done


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

He's going to make my character too! Excited ^^


----------



## Mushrooms (Sep 27, 2014)

OMG next b-day im getting my ears pierced I am SO asking for my ACNL character earrings with my b-day money! Any extra cost?


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

If you send him a picture, he'll quote you the price!
He'll charge me $20 for my character and he charged OP $25 so it really depends on the complexity of your character. Hopefully it shouldn't be too much.
I reckon though because the earrings are a bit smaller he'll probably charge a little extra for them but hopefully not a lot


----------



## Mariah (Sep 27, 2014)

Who needs earrings when you can get a custom figure?


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

Heavy clay objects attached to your ears and dragging them down are more appealing.


----------



## Mariah (Sep 27, 2014)

More like tacky as ****.


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

I agree they do look a bit weird but hey, this person's doing this for a living and you can't blame someone for doing their job!
sarcasm was not detected


----------



## Mariah (Sep 27, 2014)

Yeah but I'm blaming you guys for wearing them.


----------



## starlark (Sep 27, 2014)

Afaik no one has bought these from his store...


----------



## Radda (Sep 27, 2014)

They look pretty big,I rather get a keychain or something


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 28, 2014)

I actually bought some KK Slider earrings from his shop in Frank and Sons, I love them!

I bought the hook kind and they look adorable, I also bought the Simpson's Donut ones!




- - - Post Merge - - -

and omg that's so cool that you're getting your mayor too! I might ask him to make me some earrings of my mayor! haha I'm obsessed >.>


----------



## Coach (Sep 29, 2014)

These are really cute!


----------



## Carlasaurus (Sep 30, 2014)

I think I'm gonna get the Super Smash Bros logo earrings for a launch day gathering I'm going to ^_^


----------



## Luna_Solara (Oct 1, 2014)

I love the leaf earrings! Saving the page, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## starlark (Oct 2, 2014)

Just ordered mine! I expect to get it a bit later than you since I live in the UK  It cost me $20 plus $6.16 for shipping, or ?12.72 plus ?3.92. Can't wait to see it, I'll post a picture when I get it! Squee!


----------



## B e t h a n y (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah so cute! I am definitely going to buy some!


----------



## windrising (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow these are so cute!


----------



## starlark (Oct 8, 2014)

My charm hasn't arrived yet, but the shop owner was kind enough to send me pictures for approval before they were shipped. Here they are!


----------



## meggiewes (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh those are so cute! I know what I want for my birthday now. I need some new earrings.


----------



## Beauchamp (Oct 8, 2014)

Aww your mayor is adorable! That's a cute charm to have.


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm getting a Pinky version of THESE!

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/190...auto1&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery

SQUEE!


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

Ah yeah! I wanted to buy a Julian or Marshal from them but I need my money to pay for commissions xD


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> Ah yeah! I wanted to buy a Julian or Marshal from them but I need my money to pay for commissions xD



I feel ya, I live in UK too. They're so cute, right?


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

I know! asdfghjkl;
There should be more UK sellers to make the shipping easier xD


----------



## Mushrooms (Oct 11, 2014)

starlark said:


> I know! asdfghjkl;
> There should be more UK sellers to make the shipping easier xD



My thoughts exactly! To the beginning of a long, long friendship


----------



## starlark (Oct 11, 2014)

cheers xD
I really like Etsy as a whole though. I'm often more excited to see how the item is packaged than the item itself, haha!


----------



## Carlasaurus (Oct 11, 2014)

omggg your mayor looks so cuuute!!


----------

